# Canon ID Mark IV availability?



## deletemyaccount (Apr 27, 2012)

I've kept watch on B&H and Adorama hoping to get one of the last new ID Mark IV's but without success. Does anyone know a reputable dealer that might have this one in stock willing to ship? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ringsnap (Apr 27, 2012)

Calumet San Francisco has two 1D mkIV on the shelf. Ask for my friend Cathy

Great camera, I have one.
R


----------



## deletemyaccount (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you anyone else other than Calumet? I'm on the east coast ;()


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002TG3ZYQ/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B007RP315C&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VHKPWK8C2XXQSCY5R9P


----------



## deletemyaccount (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks TCapp. I checked that link earlier but Sunset is in Brooklyn NY and there's plenty that tell you to beware so I'm going to pass unfortunately.


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 27, 2012)

camerabug said:


> Thanks TCapp. I checked that link earlier but Sunset is in Brooklyn NY and there's plenty that tell you to beware so I'm going to pass unfortunately.


Ah! For some reason i missed that, thought it was fulfilled by amazon!


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone on the major supply line through a certain distributor I know that runs out of HK and controls about 40% of the grey market should be able to help you out. In English, almost half of the HK-based online stores.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Apr 28, 2012)

I can get you one from Japan, but it will be a little more expensive as most things here are (especially with the dollar to yen conversion).


----------



## Mike Miami (Apr 30, 2012)

Canon Store has them available right now 4/30/2012 1:25 pm et
Refurbished $3999.20


----------



## deletemyaccount (May 1, 2012)

Oh my that refurbished one went quick. Missed it. Thanks anyways


----------



## deletemyaccount (May 3, 2012)

I've kept an active watch on Canon's refurbished and lucked out. Thank you everyone and especially to Mike. They removed the ID Mark IV off of the refurbished a while back and I removed the link. If it wasn't for Mike, I might not have been lucky enough to get one at this price. 

You're welcome to close this thread.


----------



## Onodacops (May 3, 2012)

I am also looking for a Mark iv. I called Canon this afternoon. The rep basically said check the Canon site along with B&H, Adorama and a few others every morning. She said to grab one quick.


----------



## Aaron78 (May 3, 2012)

Canon has them up on the refurb site right now for $3,999. Soooo tempting, but i think i'll keep waiting for my pre-ordered 1DX.


----------

